# some random fall bottle finds in the woods



## RCO (Sep 12, 2021)

more fall like weather here so gave up on swimming and been searching mostly wooded locations or at places off roads . 

haven't found anything stunning yet but a couple bottles which appear older than dump they were found in 

not much in terms of metal cans yet , did find an ok Tahiti treat can but very little else worth keeping so far 


from a couple weeks ago I went back to the spot where I had found some neat flat top cans earlier this year , found a damaged gini can , coca cola , Molson stock ale , Labatt pilsner , grand prix - orange 

an apple juice can from nova scotia for scotia gold 

some liquor bottles , clear no deposit , broken teem bottle


----------



## RCO (Sep 12, 2021)

back in the spring found a small 30's era dump in the woods off a highway , went back to clean up or see if I missed anything 

not much good , mostly glass jars , clear screw top druggists 

oddly inside one of the jars when I was cleaning out the dirt a small bottle came out . a " Holbrook and co " sauce bottle , looks older than the 30's , pretty sure it is


----------



## RCO (Sep 12, 2021)

checked a nearby spot where I had found some rusted cans earlier this year , embankment type area near a railway 

but mostly the cans are too far gone by now , mostly coca cola or 7 up , also 1 Canada dry

also found a coca cola no deposit and broken coke bottle , some beer bottles

a metal Tahiti treat can with some colour on it still , only one worth cleaning

also found a coca cola stubby bottle nearby but label had been pealed into bottle and ruined , still had original cap


----------



## RCO (Sep 13, 2021)

on the weekend I also came across a small dumping in the pinetrees off a highway . spot I hadn't even checked before so didn't know it was there

mostly just rusted paint or oil cans which didn't even look that old , some screw top liquor bottles and a clear one .

was part of a broken milk jug for Caulfields dairy which is in Toronto and a purple ish druggist bottle with no embossing and some obvious damage but seems older than the dump itself . more like 20's or earlier but being a small town maybe they kept using them longer 

on bottom of druggist marked " king oval "

also found a no deposit and beer bottle in another area


----------



## RCO (Sep 14, 2021)

also went back to the hillside where I found the coca cola SS in the spring , this stuff was found on that hill but not in exact same area . was a small hotel nearby and likely came from there 

a lot of broken stuff , some china cups/plates , older looking corked bottles , some purple bottles , glasses , some aqua coloured bottles , clear corked bottle

3 not broken jars , one is for " improved crown " not sure of its age , a couple beer bottles , amber one looks older

most unusual bottle is the " aromatic schnapps " , olive greenish in colour , also odd cause its a miniature , very small for a liquor bottle , not sure how old it is or rarity , has some obvious damage ,


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 14, 2021)

Wow that's a real shame about the sample Wolfe's, I don't think those are at all common to find.  I can't find any miniature samples online that look as small as yours.  It's got an applied top, right?  I'm not sure how late they stayed in business but I don't think they lasted very far into the 20th century if they survived the 19th century at all, so it's definitely older than most of what you find around your area.  I think I'd be holding onto that one, even with a hole knocked out of it.


----------



## RCO (Sep 15, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that's a real shame about the sample Wolfe's, I don't think those are at all common to find.  I can't find any miniature samples online that look as small as yours.  It's got an applied top, right?  I'm not sure how late they stayed in business but I don't think they lasted very far into the 20th century if they survived the 19th century at all, so it's definitely older than most of what you find around your area.  I think I'd be holding onto that one, even with a hole knocked out of it.




I'm not really that familiar with it , will try and do more research and hope some people from the site have seen it before or similar bottles 

the dump where I found it seemed to be fairly early , was some broken corked bottles nearby . the hotel  only lasted until the 30's and it wasn't that big more like a big house someone renovated into a small hotel . it wasn't one of the better known ones around here 

when I found it was in 2 pieces , when I took those pictures I simply set them together and it looks like 1 . but afterwords I glued them together so now more solid . was worried it break more or I'd cut myself holding it . so now safer and more solid and can barely notice the repair


----------



## RCO (Sep 15, 2021)

some new pictures , get a better feel for its actual size and the damage  , although the bottom 2 pictures I posted yesterday are very close to its actual size


----------



## willong (Sep 15, 2021)

RCO said:


> oddly inside one of the jars when I was cleaning out the dirt a small bottle came out . a " Holbrook and co " sauce bottle , looks older than the 30's , pretty sure it is


Detailed photos of the mold seams near the neck should tell the story.

I believe you are correct about it being older. I have found them in late 1890's to 1910 era context. I always wondered if there was any legit association with the similarly shaped and embossed, and much more commonly found in the areas that I once dug, Lea & Perrins worcestershire sauce--or, were Holbrook and Co. simply trying to cash in with a look-alike sitting upon the shelves of turn-of-the-century general stores?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 15, 2021)

RCO said:


> I'm not really that familiar with it , will try and do more research and hope some people from the site have seen it before or similar bottles
> 
> the dump where I found it seemed to be fairly early , was some broken corked bottles nearby . the hotel  only lasted until the 30's and it wasn't that big more like a big house someone renovated into a small hotel . it wasn't one of the better known ones around here
> 
> when I found it was in 2 pieces , when I took those pictures I simply set them together and it looks like 1 . but afterwords I glued them together so now more solid . was worried it break more or I'd cut myself holding it . so now safer and more solid and can barely notice the repair


I'm a lot more familiar with the full-size Wolfe's bottles (from pictures, not from finding them).  They're a category of collecting all to themselves, they came in lots of different colours and often had iron pontils, and can be found all over the world.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 15, 2021)

willong said:


> Detailed photos of the mold seams near the neck should tell the story.
> 
> I believe you are correct about it being older. I have found them in late 1890's to 1910 era context. I always wondered if there was any legit association with the similarly shaped and embossed, and much more commonly found in the areas that I once dug, Lea & Perrins worcestershire sauce--or, were Holbrook and Co. simply trying to cash in with a look-alike sitting upon the shelves of turn-of-the-century general stores?


I believe that Holbrook was just trying to imitate Lea and Perrins.  I don't think Lea and Perrins had a trademark on the bottle shape, so lots of companies ended up using it to sell their own versions of Worcestershire sauce.  Holbrook wasn't the only other one to do so, they were just one of the more successful imitators.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 16, 2021)

RCO said:


> some new pictures , get a better feel for its actual size and the damage  , although the bottom 2 pictures I posted yesterday are very close to its actual size
> 
> View attachment 229777
> 
> ...


Dang! That's too bad. I believe those small wolfe's are pretty rare and usually worth over $100. Still displays though. I'd say that aqua jar, the wolfe's and the sauce all are right around 1900 give or take 10 years. Definitely a good era.


----------



## RCO (Sep 16, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Dang! That's too bad. I believe those small wolfe's are pretty rare and usually worth over $100. Still displays though. I'd say that aqua jar, the wolfe's and the sauce all are right around 1900 give or take 10 years. Definitely a good era.



there didn't seem to be much else there , small dumping in the woods but in a rocky area which might explain why so much broken stuff 

did seem to be some older stuff there but mostly broken , and who knows if anyone else ever found it before and such over the years


----------



## willong (Sep 22, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I believe that Holbrook was just trying to imitate Lea and Perrins.  I don't think Lea and Perrins had a trademark on the bottle shape, so lots of companies ended up using it to sell their own versions of Worcestershire sauce.  Holbrook wasn't the only other one to do so, they were just one of the more successful imitators.


I don't think that I've ever seen imitators other than Holbrook. If you have any examples of those I would be interested in seeing photos!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 22, 2021)

willong said:


> I don't think that I've ever seen imitators other than Holbrook. If you have any examples of those I would be interested in seeing photos!


I have, don't remember name though, but if I find it I'll show you.


----------



## RCO (Sep 22, 2021)

some more finds from last week 

not much at this spot a wooded area/dried swamp off a roadway , some liquor , beer bottles , 2 broken coca cola no deposit and 50's hobbleshirk








went back to the hillside where I found the older broken bottles last week but didn't find much 

some beer bottles , ceramic white jar , broken clear jar , broken Welch's grape bottles , various other broken bottles / glass 

nothing really of interest


----------



## RCO (Sep 22, 2021)

poked around some various spots along a small highway I usually check during the fall 

various bottles - liquor bottles , beer bottles , green no deposits , clear no deposit , glass jar 

2 soda bottles - Tab 60's , Canada dry ginger beer - broken 

lots of metal cans -  7 up , coca cola , crush - cream soda , diet  , grand prix - bitter lemon , lime , mountain dew , Canada dry - ginger ale , club soda , Tahiti treat , Wilson's - lemon lime , carlton club - ginger ale , grape , 

some flat top cans - mountain dew , Yukon club - root beer , mason's - orange , carlton club - grape , ginger ale . not sure if some of these will clean more


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 23, 2021)

willong said:


> I don't think that I've ever seen imitators other than Holbrook. If you have any examples of those I would be interested in seeing photos!


I just had a look around on the internet, here are some:

Jockey Club



Halford



No brand name, just marked Worcestershire Sauce



E.R. Durkee 



Goodall-Backhouse



Rowat & Co (this bottle has a different style of top but I've seen them in the Lea & Perrins style too)



Drury Lane



Joshua Longfield



Courtenay & Co 



Epicurean Table Sauce (they got a bit fancy with the design on this one)


----------



## willong (Sep 24, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I just had a look around on the internet, here are some:
> 
> Jockey Club
> View attachment 230015
> ...


Wow!  I had no idea there were so many imitators!  Thanks for taking the effort to educate me.


----------



## RCO (Oct 4, 2021)

this is some stuff I found on the same hillside I found that old motor on , was a dump further up , almost in the backyard of a home there 

didn't really find anything , just broken stuff or glass jars/ liquor / beer bottles 

one small jar for a " stomach powder " from London uk I hadn't seen before


----------



## RCO (Oct 4, 2021)

on the weekend poked around at the lot where I found the flat top cans earlier this year , no soda cans found but did find an older area of mostly household glass items from the 30's or 40's era 

found one of those certo bottles , broken jammer head , several small screwtop glass bottles  , broken ink well , small glass jars , several crown jar lids 

2 salt and pepper shakers with damage , a bunny and an old lady .

found the small flower design plate on another nearby lot , its marked " vitrified ivory , wood & sons England supplied by Cassidy's limited "  

not sure of age but could be from a nearby hotel


----------



## RCO (Oct 7, 2021)

a couple other finds from this week so far 

green 30 oz Canada dry bottle 

metal apple juice can from nova scotia , for Greaves apple juice - Berwick Nova Scotia , but fairly rusted so didn't really clean up much 


also found a stubby coca cola bottle marked 79 cents with some label remaining 

all found  jut off the roads here in the woods


----------



## RCO (Oct 7, 2021)

also found this bottle off a road here in some thick evergreen trees 

its for Fellows Syrup which was some sort of tonic remedy originally from New Brunswick but appears to have been sold nationwide , not sure I've ever found one before 

its an aqua coloured screw top bottle , thinking 30's or 40's era but not really sure , marked ' D " on the bottom


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 7, 2021)

RCO said:


> a couple other finds from this week so far
> 
> green 30 oz Canada dry bottle
> 
> ...


If I'd have known you wanted those things I would never have thrown them out...


----------



## RCO (Oct 7, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> If I'd have known you wanted those things I would never have thrown them out...



just stuff I had found , don't collect metal apple juice cans , not even that familiar with them , just though it was interesting one from Nova Scotia turned up along a road in Ontario


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 11, 2021)

RCO said:


> also found this bottle off a road here in some thick evergreen trees
> 
> its for Fellows Syrup which was some sort of tonic remedy originally from New Brunswick but appears to have been sold nationwide , not sure I've ever found one before
> 
> ...


Just by color and look, I'd say it's probably 1920s.


----------



## RCO (Oct 14, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Just by color and look, I'd say it's probably 1920s.


does seem very early for a roadside find , 

its the same road ( but not the same location ) I found that small farm dumping earlier this year , had found a couple older corked bottles on an embankment near the site of an old farm but then nothing else nearby 

so that road has been there for some time and some of the lots off it are very old , spot where I found it is forested near a hill , but didn't appear to be anything else nearby other than a couple semi modern broken beer bottles


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 14, 2021)

I don't see too many of those screw-top Fellows bottles.  They're extremely common in the cork top version but I guess the company was in decline by the 20s or 30s.  I'm not sure if I even knew they came in a screw top version before seeing yours.


----------



## RCO (Oct 16, 2021)

had been looking for a closed dump earlier this spring but unable to find it , a small site near a lake likely used by cottagers and homes nearby . turns out it was on the otherside of the highway in the same area I checked before . 

believe it was closed in the early 70's but not sure what year it would of been opened ?  all trees if you drove by , wouldn't even know it was there . I drove by it 100's of times before and never knew it was there 

took a walk thru , a lot of rusted metal , saw bottles but none that old , mainly liquor , no deposits , the ones I found either had no embossing or just caps , the green ones are 7 up . 

a lot of cans but mainly rusted badly , some aluminum for diet sprite , nestea , V8 ,allans cola . 

metal cans for - coca cola , pepsi , Canada dry , sprite , 7 up , c plus , Yukon club - ginger ale , orange , root beer , grape , carlton club - grape , Wilson's ginger ale , charlies - orange , Schweppes ginger ale , IGA - grape , Old Colony - lemon lime 

the only can that really caught my attention so far was the Old Colony Lemon Lime , its a flat top can and still had a lot of colour left so might clean up a lot more . i'll post a new pic in a few days if it does .


----------



## RCO (Oct 18, 2021)

some pictures of the new dump site I recently found , you can see its mostly wooded ( maple trees ) and very steep . starts off as a small drive way off the main road and goes up the hill

eventually is a trail area which leads along the edge of the dump and you can start to see metal items such as fridges, stoves and eventually by the end is even more metal items in a big pile of junk


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 18, 2021)

RCO said:


> some pictures of the new dump site I recently found , you can see its mostly wooded ( maple trees ) and very steep . starts off as a small drive way off the main road and goes up the hill
> 
> eventually is a trail area which leads along the edge of the dump and you can start to see metal items such as fridges, stoves and eventually by the end is even more metal items in a big pile of junk
> 
> ...


Looks like there could be some potential there. I bet there is an old area, maybe 1930-1940s somewhere there.


----------



## RCO (Oct 19, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Looks like there could be some potential there. I bet there is an old area, maybe 1930-1940s somewhere there.



I'm short of any records for this dump , but I have some maps from the 60's - 70's which show the area and none show the dump . but I did notice the number of cottages on the nearby lake surged during that time 

on the 60's map is only a few but by the 70's was a dozen along the nearby waterfront area 

so might explain why the area needed a dump around that time and why it was so busy 

haven't found anything that old there , in the spring when looking for this dump did find a small dumping from the 30's in the woods but on other side of the highway


----------



## RCO (Oct 19, 2021)

found some more stuff when I was there too 

some bottles - liquor , no deposits in green / clear ( none embossed )  , coca cola broken , Canada dry broken , broken acl Browns Beverages bottle 

a 30 oz 7 up bottle , some of the paint has faded off 

more metal cans -  7 up , diet 7 up , sprite , Canada dry ginger ale , tonic water , c plus , diet rite ginger ale , wilsons ginger ale , patio - grape , coca cola 

never found the diet rite ginger ale can , not even sure if its from Canada

and fitting as its October an Oktoberfest beer can from Formosa brewery , will post some more about it later


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2021)

on the weekend I drove down south a bit and poked around a few spots . I randomly found a small dumping along a dirt road/wooded area off a small highway . looks like someone else dug it years ago based on the ground  and lack of many whole bottles 

several broken pieces from various corked bottles , clear , aqua and light purple in colour . some broken glass jars , beer / liquor bottles 

some broken china / plates with colour 

couple small non broken bottles , amber bottle , clear druggist no embossing and a small neat clear corked bottle 

broken shard for a " Hooflands Consumption Cure " never heard of it before


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2021)

also found a sprite bottle from the 60's in another spot off a different back country highway . missing the white acl paint though . a bottle I've found before but don't find that often


----------



## RCO (Oct 28, 2021)

more finds from the dump site I recently found 

some clear no deposit bottles , coca cola , Howdy ( broken ) wilsons Toronto clear acl ( broken )  

green liquor bottle , part of a broken milk jug 

2 Ontario license plates from 70's , both damaged

few cans nothing too exciting , 7 up  , pepsi , Canada dry wink 

one had been covered with plastic for some reason ? perhaps can was used for another drink , when I removed it was a viva orange can from Canada dry


----------

